# I'm a french familily with Azalaï Defender



## Marchiland (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello,
My name is Olivier, I live in La Ciotat in the South Of France. I have a camper van, my family would like to visit England And Wales. Thank you vers much for your help.
See you soon.
Marchand olivier


----------



## izwozral (Feb 3, 2018)

Bonjour et bienvenue.


----------



## runnach (Feb 3, 2018)

Bonjour Oliver ..Le camping a sauvage tres different en France. Mais nous membres aidez toi et votre familialle. si vous avez les questions.. Bienvenue a L'angleterre et Pays de Gaul ...tres different quand tu compare avec France mais C'est beau.

je habite Yorkshire naturellement l'etoile d'Angleterre lol 

Channa


----------



## Old Git (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2018)

Bonjjour sir ,may I welcome you from Scotland ,we would very much love for you to grace our land as well as others you stated.my family love france we started in carnag many many years ago and every year we visit France and we treat it as our second home ,so a huge welcome to this W forum and a big welcome from Scotland to you and your family
Auvoir Bryson Gordon(the laird)


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 3, 2018)

Bienvenu, si vous avez besoin d’assistance de n’importe quoi demandez aux membres de Camping Sauvage, vous trouverez tous qu’il est necessaire. 
Salutations


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> Bienvenu, si vous avez besoin d’assistance de n’importe quoi demandez aux membres de Camping Sauvage, vous trouverez tous qu’il est necessaire.
> Salutations



Very nice ,gimme lessons at the meet?


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 3, 2018)

The laird said:


> Very nice ,gimme lessons at the meet?



Pas de probleme, heureux a vous aider.


----------



## n brown (Feb 3, 2018)

Allo allo! 



et bienvenue !


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 3, 2018)

Bonjour Oliver et bienvenue à notre grand forum. Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'aires ici au R-U mais à quelques terrains de camping gentils. Vous seriez probablement meilleur joignant la caravane et le club campant recherchant alors quelques emplacements gentils de CL comme vous voyagez le R-U. Un accueil chaleureux à toi et à votre famille de tous à Wildcamping.co.uk :drive:


----------



## The laird (Feb 3, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Bonjour Oliver et bienvenue à notre grand forum. Il n'y a pas beaucoup d'aires ici au R-U mais à quelques terrains de camping gentils. Vous seriez probablement meilleur joignant la caravane et le club campant recherchant alors quelques emplacements gentils de CL comme vous voyagez le R-U. Un accueil chaleureux à toi et à votre famille de tous à Wildcamping.co.uk :drive:



Mm another smarty


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## oppy (Feb 3, 2018)

channa said:


> Bonjour Oliver ..Le camping a sauvage tres different en France. Mais nous membres aidez toi et votre familialle. si vous avez les questions.. Bienvenue a L'angleterre et Pays de Gaul ...tres different quand tu compare avec France mais C'est beau.
> 
> je habite Yorkshire naturellement l'etoile d'Angleterre lol
> 
> Channa



Ruddy showoff :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## oppy (Feb 3, 2018)

Flamin eck, it's full of 'em, all showing off 'cos they've read the label on a bottle of Chablis, but not being one to be left on the sideline 
Bienvenue à la ferme drôle, vous allez adorer ici parce que nous sommes tous un peu fous

Le 'Oppy

I can't sign from Peter, 'cos in French that is fart !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oppy (Feb 3, 2018)

channa said:


> je habite Yorkshire naturellement l'etoile d'Angleterre lol
> 
> Channa



Le bollox


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Feb 3, 2018)

Google Translate ! its a wonderful thing


----------



## jeanette (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 4, 2018)

The laird said:


> View attachment 60945



Well done Gordon . You are now in the smarty pants club with the rest of us :cool1:


----------



## The laird (Feb 4, 2018)

jeffmossy said:


> Well done Gordon . You are now in the smarty pants club with the rest of us :cool1:



I cheated I’m afraid (dumbo moi)been away doing a bit dell boy dealing for a meeting coming up and went good ,yipee


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Fantastic vehicle you have there!


----------

